# ghosts???



## Lula (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## anua (Mar 17, 2005)

:lmao:


----------



## Lula (Mar 18, 2005)

anua said:
			
		

> :lmao:


 :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:


----------



## ferny (Mar 18, 2005)

That first one is freaky!!!!


----------



## chbar (Mar 28, 2005)

Gosto muito do efeito.


----------



## Lula (Mar 29, 2005)

olá !  :mrgreen: 
Finalmente encontro alguém a falar português, hahaha! fixe! 
Ainda bem que gostaste...realmente esta foto ficou com um efeito "interessante" e estranho !!!


----------



## Lula (Mar 29, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> That first one is freaky!!!!



hahaha!! guess who's in the pic?


----------

